# Buffalo Hide



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have a tanned buffalo hide that I have had on one of the walls of my cabin. When I took it down a couple of weeks ago the hide was hard. Is there anything I can do besides chewing it to make it soft?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Get squaw to chewum hide!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Get squaw to chewum hide!!!

I see that age doesn't always bring wisdom.

Megwetch

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That may be due to the stress of having been hung for so long. Try working the skin by pulling on it (gently) from many different angles. If that does not loosen it up, there's a good chance that it never will. Hope things work out.

Mitch


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

You may want to check with some of the wildlife tanneries. they would have what is called a milling process that softens leather, this is basically a big drum with posts in it and it spins around and softens the leather.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I've used some leather conditioner for breaking in baseball gloves to soften up stiff leather before.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The tannery may be able to re-wet it and re-oil and tumble it soft all over again, however, there is no guarantee that it will not fall apart, depending on the age of it, and the quality of the original tan. A leather softener oil can be applied to the back side, and it will make it somewhat pliable, but it will not make it soft like a tannery tumbler would. A call to a tannery or two will give you the best advice.


----------

